# What happens when we give pax a low rating?



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I just got done driving for the night I think. I About 3 runs prior to me calling it a night I pick up a bunch of College students 4 of them. They get in my car and I had the right rider, and when they see where we are going they say," we'll tell you how to get there, the GPS looks all messed up."

Anyhow they were a bit wasted, and suddenly as I'm driving them around looking at the long loop out of the way were making I hear someone VAPING IN MY BACK SEAT!!!!! "So thats why you rolled down the window," I'm thinking to myself along with ," Next puff and I pull over and end the ride." Anyhow the guy in the front seat saw that I was getting a bit agitated and his mood changed and he started to look uncomfortable when his buddy started vaping in my back seat. Anyhow, I don't drive the party bus, I see one parked with some limos about 3 miles away but I'm driving for a rideshare not a limo company (I'd be making more if I drove that thing).

So when I dropped them off at their destination they also leave my back door open and walk away. I rated them 3 stars, and I feel I was being nice. I seriously felt they deserved 1 max. So what happens when we rate PAX low for things like this?


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nothing happens! It needs to be a two-way street with ratings for drivers and pax. We get deactivated if we stay at 4.6 for long, but never heard of pax being deactivated for low rating, but maybe I am wrong. Only time a pax gets kicked off the system is like the taco bell guy or the smokin hot little doctor down in florida or whatever it was. If none of that happens all it does is show other drivers well thats low and I am not gonna take it. I would have rated them 1 star def, but it is what it is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber lowers rates.

That's what happens.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It does help because you don't have to pick up low rated pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Refuse 10 of them in a row.

Come tell me what you don't have to do after your time out ,or deactivation for low acceptance rate.

Can't see the carrot on the stick.

It was smashed by Uber beating the dead horse with it.


----------

